# Help with my briggs and stratton 35 classic



## crissandy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a briggs&stratton mower. It iss an older machine but she is not strating up. I changed the carburators and I changed the spark plug but she dont wanna start.The vaalves are new and the piston and the piston rings ar beutiful. I think there is from this thing that moving the valves. Can anyone help me with a service manual or somthing to fix this problem. Sorry for my english.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Pull out the plug and put the wire back on.
Then lay the plug on the engine and try to start.
Do you see a spark?


----------



## crissandy (Jul 27, 2009)

yes i have a spark and is strong enough i think. the man who give me the mower say's she has a problem by the distribution.also i think he valves and the other what move the valve. He say's the valve are new and it is true but the man dosent now to change the valve and he oppened up the complete motor.Thanks for you reply and again sorry for my bad english. I ope you understand me. Thanks again,I hope i can solve the problem ith your help.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Could be bad news now that the engine has been taken apart. You mentioned "the part that moves the valves"...... known as the camshaft. All parts in the engine MUST be in the proper position at the proper time or it will not run. If camshaft timing is not correct the engine will not start.... same goes for ignition timing. 

See if you can find some info here:

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/briggs-engine-specs.html

Many times when a small engine fails to start, if it is not the "pick up assembly" or spark-plug, it is the "shear key" which keeps the ignition in "time". The shear key is just what the name implies.... if the blade/s strike a solid object, the key shears to protect the engine. The part is very small and very cheap. It is located under the recoil starter and in the "key-way" of the upper part of the crankshaft where the "flywheel" is mounted.

Your problem was more than likely very small in the beginning but has turned "major" due to the fact that the engine was taken apart. Unless you have a known internal failure, it is foolish to take any engine apart. Trouble-shooting and close observation will dictate when an engine will need a "tear-down".... 

Good luck, and I hope the link can provide the info You need.

SABL


----------

